

First metal 3D printed gun produced and successfully tested - aaron695

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theinquirer.net&#x2F;inquirer&#x2F;news&#x2F;2306120&#x2F;first-metal-3d-printed-gun-produced-and-successfully-tested
======
zachlatta
You may want to consider posting this as a URL instead of a discussion.

